# IUI treatment..donor insemination...



## Rach8279 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hiya, 

I'm wondering if there is anyone who is having or has had IUI (donor insemination) treatement?  My partner and I are considering it, and it'd be really good to hear from anyone else who's gone through it. And is it sucessful? 

Thanks 
Rachel


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Rach,

My DH and i have had 3 DIUI's at the Glasgow Nuffield, have a look at this thread, i used to post on it when i went through my DIUI's and there are a lot of girls going through or about to start TX now.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177781.0

HTH

Debs x


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there

Yes, we've used IUI as we also needed donor sperm.  Feel very blessed that it worked on the third time.  We tried unmedicated as I was ovulating OK. We were going to try for a medicated cycle for our fourth - when I got my BFP!  I was so convinced it hadn't worked that month that I'd already ordered the next lot of sperm!  The biggest bit of advice I can give is to try and relax and stay positive - easier said than done!  

Any questions, please get in touch!  There are lots of ladies for whom it's worked.  Have you been all checked out yourself?

Speeder


----------



## Rach8279 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, thanks for that. 
I've not checked this in ages. 
Debs, do you mind me asking if any of the IUI treatments at Nuffield were successful? That's where me and my partner will be going for treatment. Are they friendly etc? 
Thanks 
Rachel x


----------



## sj30 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi. My DH and i are going to nuffield for donor iui. We have been for our initial consultation and i have had all my tests and scans done which came back clear. We go back in June for next step, choosing donor ect. I find them to be really friendly and our consultant has been great. Good Luck. x


----------



## babyscott (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi my partner and I went through IUI at GCRM but was unsuccessful and also recently had a failed IVF treatment.


----------

